# 15' mitchcraft overhaul



## mjw88 (Sep 1, 2012)

i got this boat a year ago from a guy in atlanta. its a 89' 15'2" mitchcraft from sarasota fl. with a 89' evinrude 50hp. i traded him some custom car upholstery work. paid $160 out of pocket and 2 days of labor. he was asking $1600. after i stripped all his junk off and got to the bare bones i started ordering parts. just finished the paint and im getting ready to redo the transom. once thats done i can finish putting new parts on.  im ready to get this thing finished and on the road to swfl.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking rebuild.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Sweet looking skiff. Thanks for the pictures


----------

